# UNRAID Gaming-Server Konfiguration



## Ray-Gaming (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin gerade mitten im Planungsprozess meines neuen Projektes. 

Aber kurz zum Hintergrund: 2010 bin ich vom PC zum Mac gewechselt. Bin auch heute noch großer Fan des macOS. Aufgrund der immer lächerlicher werdenden Preise, habe ich mir vor einem Jahr zusätzlich einen Gaming/Videoschnitt-PC gebaut. Allerdings gibt es in meinen Augen keine Alternative zu Final Cut Pro X. Ein neuer, leistungsstarker Mac kommt aber nicht mehr in Frage (nicht wegen der Preishöhe an sich, sondern Preis/Leistung).

Da ich neben Gaming auch etwas zum "Basteln" haben möchte, interessiere ich mich für das OS UNRAID in Verbindung mit einer  Windows 10 Gaming VM und einer Hackintosh Videoschnitt VM. Per PCIe Passthrough werden die Grafikkarten direkt mit den VMs verbunden (also kein virtueller Adapter). 

Nun habe ich mir die Komponenten wie folgt zusammengestellt:

- Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3,6GHz mit HT
- MSI MPG Z390 Gaming PRO CARBON
- 2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14 RAM
- 1200 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
- ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1080Ti 11G (bereits vorhanden)
- ASRock VEGA 56 8GB
- 1TB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 SSD
- 2TB Samsung 860 Evo 2,5" SSD
- 2x 10TB Seagate Ironwolf HDDs
- Corsair H100i Platinum AiO WaKü
- 4x be quiet! Shadow Wings 2
- PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv X Midi-Tower

Neben den erwähnten VMs werden noch ein paar Docker Apps wie Plex, NextCloud und Duplicati (Backups) laufen. Das Netzteil habe ich zwecks nach-und-nach Aufrüstung gewählt.  Pro Grafikkarte kommt ein eigener Monitor zum Einsatz. An der GTX 1080Ti hängt ein 4K Monitor.

Momentan mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ein Ryzen 9 12-Kerner in Verbindung mit einem X570 Board sinnvoller wäre. Über die sinnvolle Verteilung der Kerne bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. Der Gaming VM sollten 4 Kerne reichen, wobei der Videoschnitt VM auch 4 reichen sollten, da FCPX das meiste über die Grafikkarte macht. Also bleiben UNRAID OS sowie den Docker Apps noch genug Kerne übrig. Das OS verteilt ja Threads, nicht nur die physischen Kerne. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich Intel bevorzugen, da vor allem macOS aufgrund der passenden Befehlssätze stabiler und mit weniger Tricks laufen sollte. Was noch fraglich ist: Die meisten Mainboards splitten bei 2 Grafikkarten von 1mal 16x PCIe auf 2mal 8x PCIe. Da frage ich mich natürlich, ob die Bandbreite noch ausreicht, um nicht zum Flaschenhals zu werden. Vor allem, falls irgendwann eine RTX2080Ti oder 3080Ti verbaut wird. 

Nun würde mich eure Meinung zum Vorhaben und der Konfiguration interessieren. Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Ergänzungen oder sinnvolle Tipps? Ich hänge auch mal eine Skizze an, wie der Aufbau aussehen soll.

Gruß
Ray


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Oktober 2019)

Leider kann ich dir bei deinem Vorhaben nicht helfen. Aber wie soll der Rechner mit verschiedenen Grakas funktionieren? Alleine die Treiber würden sich doch gegenseitig zerschießen


----------



## Ray-Gaming (27. Oktober 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Leider kann ich dir bei deinem Vorhaben nicht helfen. Aber wie soll der Rechner mit verschiedenen Grakas funktionieren? Alleine die Treiber würden sich doch gegenseitig zerschießen



Die Grafikkarten werden per PCIe-Passthrough an die 2 VMs gereicht. Das heisst, dass die Grafikkarten von der VM physisch angesprochen werden können. Die Treiber werden in den VMs installiert. Im Fall von macOS sind sie für die VEGA 56 bereits inbegriffen.

Demnach kann auch immer nur eine VM auf eine der Grafikkarten zugreifen. Das UNRAID OS läuft über eine WebGUI, die ich vom iPad aus bediene. Braucht also keine eigene Ausgabemöglichkeit.


----------



## shadie (10. Dezember 2019)

Also erst mal zu deinem Vorhaben - das ist soweit realisierbar, du wirst aber je nachdem in welche IOMMU Groups das MB die PCIE Devices splittet basteln müssen.
Sprich du wirst die Gruppen splitten müssen um die GPU´s zuweisen zu können.

Mit den USB Anschlüssen......würde ich an deiner Stelle PCI-E Karten dafür kaufen und die durchreichen.
Einzelne Geräte durchreichen ist so lala.

Wegen den Kernen - je mehr desto besser.
Aber was spricht dagegen es erst mal mit dem was eh schon vorhanden ist zu probieren?

Du wirst basteln müssen - das sage ich dir jetzt schon.
Und du wirst viel lesen müssen zu dem Thema.


Teste es erst mal aus ob Unraid das ist was du haben willst und dann kannst du immer noch Lizenz und Hardware kaufen.

Ich hatte Unraid jetzt 2 Jahre im Einsatz - war super zufrieden.
Was mich aber stört - 

- es kann nur einen Drivepool erstellen......ansonsten mit unassigned devices nur noch einzelne HDD´s freigeben.....

- das Raid ist so langsam wie jeweils eine Platte - wirklich flott wirds nur mit SSD Cache

- Der SSD Cache ist nicht so toll gelöst.....es wäre geil, wenn er während dem kopieren auf den cache - er gleichzeitig verschieben könnte.
Kann er aber nicht - deshalb muss der cache entsprechend groß ausgelegt werden, dass der zu einer Zeit ohne Zugriffe, die Daten rüber kopieren kann........


Mich stört mittlerweile viel - habe jetzt xpenology ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen - das ist RICHTIG BESCHISSEN.
Disks gehen nicht schlafen wenn Virtuelle maschinen aufm ssd raid laufen.
Seit heute morgen ist es gar nicht mehr zu erreichen....


Unraid ist NICHT perfekt.........aber für Storage + VM + Docker + Energiesparend gibts aktuell aus meiner sicht keine alternative.

ich werde daher am WE auch wieder basteln.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (22. Februar 2020)

Wie ist es geworden? Läuft dein Unraid Setup wieder stabil?


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2020)

hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Wie ist es geworden? Läuft dein Unraid Setup wieder stabil?



Klaro kannst du hier lesen:

[Tagebuch] - PC-Games Streaming-Server - UNRAID

Ich hoffe, dass morgen mein HBA kommt.


----------

